# niestabilna opera i flash

## bisz

Witam was, mam nastepujacy problem z operą i flashem. Przegladarka uchodzi za stabilna, niestety nie w moim przypadku. Bardzo czesto zdarza się ze w najmniej oczekiwanym momencie podczas pracy po_prostu znika, bez szczegolowych komunikatow. np w przypadku testu acid3 za kazdym razem :http://acid3.acidtests.org/

Podejrzanie też zachowuje się sam flash. ktorego sciagnalem ze strony adoba, i plik libflashplayer.so wrzucilem do /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins, w miejsce tamtego linka wskazujacego gdzies do netscape'a. To rowniez jest niestabilne, raz na jakis czas np filmik na youtubie, a konkretnie caly applet flasha robi sie poprostu szary i trzeba odświeżać całą stronę. W miejsce tego pliku probowalem wsadzic tego, ktory orginalnie jest przy netscapie, ale efekt tego taki ze caly applet jest z definicji szary od samego poczatku za każdym razem. Nie wiem czy łączyć te 2 problemy, bo opera zwykla się gasić bez słowa również w sytuacjach gdize nie było flasha. Zatem czy ktoś też miał juz takie problemy, ma na nie jakąś radę ?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

Co do tego szarego apletu, to u mnie też często tak bywa, flash coś nie kocha się z nspluginwrapperem i leci ostro w kulki.

----------

## C1REX

Mimo, że kiedyś byłem wielkim fanem opery, tak z czasem zmieniłem na firefoksa m.in ze względu na stabilność.

Również mi się zdarzyło, że opera zniknęła. I to niezależnie od systemu operacyjnego.

----------

## wirus

Używając opery 9.2* miałem takie same objawy. Po przejściu na 9.50beta2 problemy zniknęły.

----------

## realkrzysiek

Jestem zagorzałym fanem Opery od bardzo wielu lat i nigdy nie narzekałem, poza zmianą architektury na 64 bitową. Pojawiły się schody, bo przeglądarka zamiast spełniać swoją funkcję stała się wielkim upiorem.

Oczywiście główną przyczyną był flash i ciągłe problemy z wersją 9 flasha. Wersja 7 flasha działa wyśmienicie, próby na Gnashu również skończyły się porażką. Podirytowany trochę trudnościami używałem wersji testowych, a niektóre nawet nie działały prawidłowo z "JavaScripit".

Mój mózg (o ile jeszcze jakieś szare komórki zostały  :Smile: ) tak się przyzwyczaił do tej przeglądarki, że mimo trudności nie zrezygnowałem.

Może i się opłaciło, bo ostatni build który zainstalowany (9.50 beta2 build 1933) na moim komputerze działa całkiem dobrze z flashem (9.0.124.0).

Więc jak zostanie wydana oficjalna wersja Opery 9.50 to może będzie wszystko na swoim miejscu.

Jedyne, co musiałem zrobić to usunąłem zawartość wszystkiego co znajdowało się w domyślnym katalogu z pluginami Opery (śmieci i pozostałości z poprzednich wersjii) i na nowo zrobienie dowiązań.

To, że jestem zwolennikiem Opery, nie oznacza, że nie lubię, nie_doceniam i nie używam Firefoxa, bo też mam sentyment do tej przeglądarki z czasów kiedy jeszcze raczkował „Netscape”. Schody zaczęły się teraz z tą przeglądarką, oczywiście z najnowszą wersją testową, bo nie chce mi działać wyżej wymieniony build flasha.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## timor

Moja opera obecnie łapie 30 sekundowe lagi na niektórych stronach (głównie tych z flashami), a szkoda bo lubię czasem z niej korzystać ;/

----------

## C1REX

Czy aktualnie opera ma możliwość sprawdzania pisowni tak dobrze, jak robi to firefox?

Dwa lata przerwy miałem od Linuksa i nie pamiętam jak to jest ze słownikami.

----------

## one_and_only

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Czy aktualnie opera ma możliwość sprawdzania pisowni tak dobrze, jak robi to Firefox?

 

Opera ma możliwość sprawdzania pisowni - korzysta z Aspella. Jest to jednak ciut mniej wygodnie niż w  Firefoksie - nie podkreśla błędów "na bieżąco", trzeba kliknąć prawym i dać "sprawdź pisownię".

----------

## qubaaa

timor - u mnie tez tak lafuje. Ale wg mnie nie na flashu ale na skryptach js. Moze trzeba sie zdecydowac na downgrade?

----------

## Lord_Raven

beta 9.60 o wiele lepiej radzi sobie z flashami.

----------

## one_and_only

Za to kolejne "pre" raz dobrze, raz źle radzą sobie z okienkiem "Zapisz jako...". Po zmianie katalogu kolumna nazwa jest tak wąska, że nie da się przeczytać nazwy katalogu. Pamiętam, że w któreś pre było już dobrze, w najnowszej znowu źle... Chyba że tak jest tylko u mnie (kde)?

----------

## wirus

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Za to kolejne "pre" raz dobrze, raz źle radzą sobie z okienkiem "Zapisz jako...". Po zmianie katalogu kolumna nazwa jest tak wąska, że nie da się przeczytać nazwy katalogu. Pamiętam, że w któreś pre było już dobrze, w najnowszej znowu źle... Chyba że tak jest tylko u mnie (kde)?

 

U mnie okienko wyświetla prawidłowo pod gtk jak i qt. Używam gnome. opera-9.60_pre2426.

----------

## timor

Wyłamię się. Na archu opera w każdej wersji działała jak trzeba, nie miałem lagów. Na ubuntu mam teraz tak samo.

----------

